# Topics > Related topics > Photonic intelligence >  WaveLogic Ai, foundational element of the self-driving network, Ciena Corporation, Hanover, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Ciena Corporation

Home page - ciena.com/products/wavelogic/wavelogic-Ai

----------


## Airicist

Ciena's WaveLogic Photonics for an intelligent optical layer

Published on Mar 10, 2014




> WaveLogic Photonics is Ciena's intelligent photonic system comprising WaveLogic coherent optics and flexible line elements that combine with embedded control plane intelligence and discrete software tools to offer superior automation, control, and visibility of optical networks.
> 
> What does this mean for you? Your optical network just got a whole lot smarter—and your life a whole lot easier. Your business is no longer at the mercy of your network. Your network's now a strategic, application-responsive asset.
> 
> WaveLogic Photonics offers breakthrough innovation and unique photonic intelligence that will transform your operational model from manual to programmable. You get to revenue faster with accelerated service responsiveness, superior performance with fewer regenerator points, and a practical evolution path to real-world 400G (and beyond) deployments. Now you can have a fully flexible programmable network foundation for your software-defined network.

----------


## Airicist

WaveLogic Ai: A foundational element of the self-driving network

Published on Oct 31, 2016




> With WaveLogic Ai, Ciena is laying the foundation for tomorrow’s self-driving, autonomous networks that are more intelligent and programmable. Loudon Blair discusses the industry’s first fully programmable coherent platform that provides levels of economics, intelligence and flexibility that are unavailable from any other optical platform in the market.

----------

